# Holy cow, anybody see this one?!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Most expensive torpedo light I've ever seen. Would look great on Elgin twin 60.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true#ht_2191wt_1139


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Were you not looking for a Torpedo for one of your Elgin's?  and how about that Penny farthing light that sold the other day on Ebay for $4,800.00!!! Crazy!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Boy, I didn't see that one. Yes I was looking for a very similar light in fact the only difference is the I found is steel and only cost about 18 bucks. Plus I got the tail light and a couple batteries that expired is 1945.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellant!


----------

